# Diawa Emble Pro, Emcast Plus or Shimano



## superappman (Sep 9, 2007)

Which would be the best reel for casting and fishing off the surf and pier.
Diawa Emblem Pro
Diawa Emcast Plus
Diawa Emcast sport
Shimano Baitrunner

Is there enough difference between the emcast sport and emcast plus to explain the difference in cost.

Never owned any of the above, only recently gotten into fishing from the pier for kings and spanish mackeral and own a shimano tld25, and a couple of the penn silverado and penn rod combos that I purchased from a sporting goods store. 

thanks


----------



## Flipper (May 6, 2006)

I have the Emblem Pro, a pretty strong reel, but no experience with the other reels.


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

I have two Emcast Plus 4000 loaded with 20lb Fireline and have no problems with them at all. Cast smooth and far and have pulled in several big reds with no problems. Have never had a backlash or a birds nest. Best reel for the money on the mark ($75)


----------



## tom_s (Oct 20, 2006)

I have an Emblem Pro 4500..good reel,and I get pretty decent distance with the 12ft Tica I have it matched with.I've heard alot of good things about the Emcast,too.Guess it depends on what you want to spend.


----------



## mdram (Jul 18, 2005)

ive got am emcast plus, only issue i had was the reel corroded when i had braid on it. rinsed every time. switched to mono on another reel and no problem


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

shimano torium 14


----------



## chuck(skidmark) (Jul 11, 2004)

FishnAddiction said:


> shimano torium 14


You just won't stop, will you?


Emblems and Emcasts are SPINNING REELS!

A Torium is a CONVENTIONAL REEL!


I tried being polite about this on the other site you are posting this crap on, but apparently you don't get it.

If you don't know what you are talking about, let someone who does know respond.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

you have excellent choices on the reels.
are you going to use it for live bait or mainly for lures?

i ask this because of the choices you have, the shimano baitrunner sticks out like a sore thumb.
the daiwa's are excellent long distance spinning reels. the shimano baitrunner isn't a long cast spinning reel BUT it has the most coveted baitrunner feature. 

Why not combine both? a long cast spool with a baitrunner feature. 
shimano BIG Baitrunner LC. I don't have one so i can't tell you the quality of the reel.


----------



## Flame Thrower (Nov 17, 2004)

Here are my choices I used to have the Emblem Pro's but have changed to mostly the Okuma Axeon. I have had these for 4 plus years with no issues just normal maintenance and these costs about $120 and out perform the Daiwa’s. I have had two of the other member’s of our surf team switch over and are happier with the Axeons. The biggest problem with the Daiwa’s was if I was trying to really lay into a cast the centrifugal force would flip the bail closed. I have had no such issues with the Okuma’s



I also have some Tica dolphins with no issues for the same period and the cost of these is about $90


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

chuck(skidmark) said:


> You just won't stop, will you?
> 
> 
> Emblems and Emcasts are SPINNING REELS!
> ...





i know they are SPINNING REELS idiot! He said he wanted a good reel for CASTING off a pier or surf and didnt say he only wants a spinning reel.....he just listed a few spinning reels! I listed a casting reel bc for the money and ease of use, you cant beat it!


To the original poster: I am sorry if I confused you. Just offering my humble .02

As for Chuck Deal, dont worry, this isnt the only post of yours he will hijack to cause MAN DRAMA on. He likes to have the spotlight.


FA


----------



## chuck(skidmark) (Jul 11, 2004)

Idiot is a very subjective word. I have been called worse.

I also did nothing to help the guy with his question.

To Superappman, my appoligies for getting your thread off topic.

FA, I should have have worded my post differently. Sorry about that.

I'll go back home now.


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

LOL....no worries man....i'll admit.....im short on patience and fast to give a hot-headed response....sorry for calling you an idiot....that wasnt necessary.


----------



## chuck(skidmark) (Jul 11, 2004)

Being called an idiot is not that bad.....
Like I said, its pretty mild compared to some things.

Just what is "Man Drama"?
I don't own any Crocs, so I know I'm not gay.


----------



## buxtondaydreamin (Jan 11, 2007)

supposedly the wider spool like the diawas have gives you more distance than the narrow spool on the shimano. i really dont think you could go wrong with any on your list. i have an older version of the emblem pro callend the emblem x and i love it. daiwa and shimano both make great products. 

if it were up to me i would get the emcast and save the rest of the money.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

*HellRhay*

has a fair question - The baitrunner is the odd man out of that lot - if you're not going to use live bait then I wouldn't go with the Shimano - the rest are good long distance casting (because of the long spool) and even the Emcast Sport is rated XH - so its got the POWER to catch anything. Go on their site and look at the various ratings of the reels, including # of bearings (smoothness).


----------



## chuck(skidmark) (Jul 11, 2004)

I have a friend that has had 2 of the Daiwa Emblem Pro reels for just a couple of weeks.
He bought the reel for his girlfriend to use and the crank has broken 2 times. He's pretty hard on tackle, but the handles have broken while fighting big Drum. That is pretty scary.

I've never heard of any problems with any Daiwa product until this.


----------



## FINNBAR (Jun 15, 2007)

Check out the Tica Scepter GX...don't own one yet but have read good reviews and it's only 64 bucks


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*2 emcast*

I have to Emcast one is the Plus and the other is the sport ... great reels for the buck and no problems yet for me .....


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

chuck(skidmark) said:


> I don't own any Crocs, so I know I'm not gay.





LMAO!!! Did Kenny get his crocs yet?:beer:


----------



## Rick (Feb 10, 2005)

I have all three reels and I think the emblem pro is the best reel. All things being = the pro will cast the farthest. The large spool diameter helps here. They are very durable, had one 4 years w/o any problems, and I do take care of my tackle. Anything will tear up with abuse. Last time I saw a embum pro was at the BPS in Charlotte. I don't think BPS sells them anymore.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

i dont wanna sound like im advertising, but if you want emcast plus, im selling 2 basically brand new ones in the marketplace forum. (obviously a bit cheaper then new ones =) )
you can head over to read more info if you want.

but for the short time i had the reels. they cast well for its price.
wide spool, great capacity ( i have 240y of 20lb on it ) 
great drag, like any daiwa reel with clicks!.


----------

